# 3.2 V6 - DSG or Manual



## PaulgTT (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi All. I am looking to buy an 04 / 54 plate 3.2 V6 but I am undecided which gearbox to get. I have driven the DSG box and really like it and would appreciate the automatic for driving round town. The thing that is worrying me are all the threads with the DSG problems.

How big of a problem is the DSG box ? Does anyone know how likely a system of that age is to fail ? Are the independent specialists clued up on fixes / replacements or is it Audi only ? I don't want to spend Â£Â£Â£'s on the car only to end up with a Â£5K bill in a few months time.

I have looked at various warranty companies, but the terms don't look too favourable, particularly if it is classed as a known fault.

Any other comments to make my mind up ?

Thanks


----------



## TheNinj (Feb 21, 2008)

PaulgTT said:


> Hi All. I am looking to buy an 04 / 54 plate 3.2 V6 but I am undecided which gearbox to get. I have driven the DSG box and really like it and would appreciate the automatic for driving round town. The thing that is worrying me are all the threads with the DSG problems.
> 
> How big of a problem is the DSG box ? Does anyone know how likely a system of that age is to fail ? Are the independent specialists clued up on fixes / replacements or is it Audi only ? I don't want to spend Â£Â£Â£'s on the car only to end up with a Â£5K bill in a few months time.
> 
> ...


I've got a 3.2 DSG and while they are brilliant I have to admit that if I was to choose again now I'd go for the manual.

Unless you like driving in automatic which I dont, I'd say that round town the DSG is just too clunky and jerky at really slow speeds, and having it in auto just means you're always in the wrong gear for the road. Having said that it's amazingly good out on the open roads. Give it a nice windy B road and it's in it's element, changing gears in manual with the paddles is instantaneous and makes the car cover ground seriously quick.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

I love the DSG. Mine has been excellent and is a joy to drive in auto when the traffic is heavy.
When the road clears it pulls like a train.
Agree with TheNinja that changing with the paddles is lightning fast especially if you blip the throttle first. 
Tha max rev gear changes in Sport Mode are amazing, So smoothe only the exhaust note gives away the gear changes. 
If you've any worries about the DSG then either buy the manual or take out a warranty, like I have, for the DSG.
This post details the warranty I took out. Thanks to TTRIS.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=
It's really down to which you prefer driving...I prefer the DSG.
John.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

if i were to go for 3.2v6, i would go dsg


----------



## hg_gt (Jan 24, 2008)

i have a 3.2 dsg......then again i dont know how to use a manual....nor do i use the flaps =) lol *waits for the pummeling* haha sorry guys i just really like my TT and didnt wanna mess something up with a manual or trying to learn with it


----------



## PaulgTT (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I really do like the DSG box but have just seen an ad for a really nice black TT with the anis leather interior at fairly reasonable price. That combo looks stunning. Oh big decisions.

P1tse - did you used to be on Celica Club ?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Trust me the 3.2 with dsg is the only way to go. mines been superb.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

the stig said:


> Trust me the 3.2 with dsg is the only way to go. mines been superb.


Agreed. However, now this is just my opinion but I've owned the 1.8T and the 3.2 and the 1.8T was a better handling car and a better car to drive IMO. The 3.2 was okay, but if I was buying a Mk1 TT again I'd get the 1.8 without question.


----------



## ollie20089 (Jun 29, 2008)

Having hating automatics full stop i'm now a convert.My DSG i find outstanding. For me its like a mobile phone. Untill you got one you could never see the point but when you have one you'd be lost wiyhout it.
Sports mode is smooth lightning fast. ( I have an R6 and to hundred there is nothing in it )
I would definately recommend it. The extra fuel consumption is not worth talking about and the emisions are actually lower so tax will be Â£310 rather than the higher tax ofÂ£400
enough said
Regards


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

ollie20089 said:


> .... and the emisions are actually lower so tax will be Â£310 rather than the higher tax ofÂ£400
> enough said
> Regards


Sorry to have to burst your bubble, but emissions are still well into the upper range so Â£400 in 2010 it is (unless there's a u turn).

My V6 was a DSG, and although it broke (and got replaced at Audi's expense!) I'd certainly have another. Sport mode is guaranteed to put a smile on your face even after the shittiest of days! :twisted:


----------



## ollie20089 (Jun 29, 2008)

A friend of mine has a MOT testing station and mine gets into the next to the top range as i mentioned and it also in the hand book but apart from that its bollocks don't you think. Its not a road tax anymore its just an excuse to charge people more money. Its not like it is spent on the roads anyway. As a bike rider ( R6 ) it really shows.
Thanks for the reply as i have just joined, hope i dont offend with this reply


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

I love the DSG.

It can be all things to all men.

Everytime it or you changes gear, you will smile. It is an amazing bit of kit.

A close pal of mine works for Audi and tells me that they are very reliable.
It can be difficult to guage how so from internet forums as no one ever post a thread to say "my DSG is still working"!

The warranty that GEM mentioned earlier in this thread seems to cover most bases

I would definately recommend this gearbox

ANd then there is launch control......

Tris


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Just to be different, I love the manual :roll: 
If you can, drive one of each and see what floats your boat. I haven't driven a DSG, so can't comment, but have read all the "it's great until it goes wrong" threads. Either way, it will be great! just make sure you get the V6!!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

sotgn said:


> Just to be different, I love the manual :roll:
> If you can, drive one of each and see what floats your boat. I haven't driven a DSG, so can't comment, but have read all the "it's great until it goes wrong" threads. Either way, it will be great! just make sure you get the V6!!


Ditto that


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

im afraid i like the manual as well, its more involving. and when the dsg is in auto mode i felt it didnt quite know what to do all of he time, but with a manual you can selec what you want


----------

